# I'm gunna publish a book.



## tshu (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm going to try publishing a book of drawings and things. Through cafepress, it's a tad expensive, but it seems pretty good. (Anyone know of any other self-publishing services on the net or anything that let's you publish-on-demand?)

I uploaded a few pages and the cover to preview. I think I'm going to name the book "roll up your pants son. we've got work to do." just because it seems fitting enough. Anyone got any tips or anything? Has anyone ever done anything like this before?


----------



## ChowMein (Nov 27, 2006)

Just so you know, I've never published a book myself.

Anyways, do you have a theme for the book? Is it a satire/comedy/reflection/memoir? The preview pages themselves are rather hard to follow - personally I'd probably look at the inside and wonder WTF? For instance, page 2 is quite witty but then all of a sudden on page 3, an entirely different theme is expressed. And the drawing quality vastly fluctuates; once again page 2 compared to page 6 has an entirely different feeling.

My advice would be to figure out who you want the book to be geared towards (art students? philosophers? blue-collar workers?) and center your work around that. As well, if you think the work is good enough (and it should be if you personally want it out on bookshelves) you should try and get it professionally published - their advertising, marketing and knowledge of the literary world is a huge asset to any starting writer.

Best of luck.


----------



## tshu (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the input. But I don't consider myself a "starting writer" or a "writer" at all. I see what you mean about the theme thing, and I'm going to think about dividing the book into "chapters" with various themes or types of drawings. But basically I'm going for a book of random drawings with no real story to tell as a whole.


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks great from the pages you have already, sorta reminds me of awesome randomness a la Strongbad Emails[ish]...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[What happened to pages 4 and 5? It jumps from page 3 to 6]


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 27, 2006)

Please let me know how it goes with Cafe Press..
I was just 10 minutes ago telling my son (4yr old) that we should make a book.
He draws (I'll show you sometime) on a magnadoodle, really cool pics.
I was considering iPhoto book publishing, just to test out the concept.
Anyway, I'm very interested how it goes. No time to look at your preview now, but will when I have a spare second.


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 27, 2006)

i just google-ed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.lulu.com/

tshu, my pc background is that picture "roll up your pants , son, we've got work to do." picture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its actually quite amusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
or consider
http://www.selfpublishing.com/  "#1 self publishing site on the internet" damn they must be good


----------



## tshu (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the links, nintendofreak. And mthrnite, let me know if you try iPhoto book publishing.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 28, 2006)

You're a weirdo. A good artist. And a weirdo.


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> You're a weirdo. A good artist. And a weirdo.


Much like yourself (apart from maybe the artist part, I don't know)


----------



## ediblebird (Nov 28, 2006)

I have to say that it is very interesting drawings you have there. I like the way your mind works


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Nov 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > You're a weirdo. A good artist. And a weirdo.
> ...



No no, you are correct sir.


----------



## Hitto (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck. It's 75% of what you really need anyway.


----------



## Myke (Jan 29, 2007)

good luck. I know this may sound lame, but internet publishers are bullsh*t. you should really make the book then send it out to various publishers, if you want to be seen. Took me two years before a publisher picked up my sketchbook and printed it but it was worth it.


----------



## Wanque (Jan 29, 2007)

While you're at it, why not wish good luck to Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin, due to land on the moon 38 years ago.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Wanque @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> While you're at it, why not wish good luck to Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin, due to land on the moon 38 years ago.







This is one small step for man, one giant bump for mankind.

(as an aside, Myke does do really cool stuff!)


----------



## rest0re (Feb 8, 2007)

i like your drawings.. maybe you should better go ask from some local printer. they would scan your drawings right so they would look allright. digital printing press is cheaper and you can get very good results. so id go digital and try for 100-500 copies first maybe?


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 8, 2007)

I like your drawings soo much... man you should become a cartoonist XD. Like make your own cartoons with satire and such... Id watch it!


----------

